# Fix for Shower Steamers



## babypickles2544 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello all,

I made shower steamers yesterday and when I unmolded them they crumbled like fairy dust.  What can I add to make these hold a molded shape?

Shower Steamers

2 cups baking soda
1 cup citric acid
2 Oz kaolin clay or sugar (I used sugar as it is cheaper)
1 table spoon eucalyptus eo
1 tablespoon peppermint eo
1 table spoon lavender eo
2 table spoon methol  crystals - I grinded these in my coffee grinder
I added a touch of green food color

Mixed together and put in Christmas shaped molds.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 24, 2018)

When I make shower steamers, I just use baking soda, scent and a little rubbing alcohol to dampen it. They always dry really hard.
Seems like a waste of money to use the other additive just to rinse them down the drain.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 24, 2018)

The recipe I use (from FB's MoonCake Cult group) uses rubbing alcohol to melt the menthol crystals and that is used to bind the steamers.


----------



## Complexions (Nov 25, 2018)

I personally haven't seen using sugar as a substitute for kaolin clay.  Kaolin clay is a good hardener, scent anchor, and good for the skin for bath bombs that you soak in, but expensive to go down the drain for a shower steamer.  You can try leaving it out all together, or try cornstarch as a substitute.  Also, you need to spray rubbing alcohol or witch hazel into the mix and mix in quickly to keep it from activating to use as a binder to make the mix a uniform damp sand consistency before molding.  Just the EOs alone are usually not enough to moisture to make it all hold together.


----------



## babypickles2544 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.  I will probably try remolding the ones I have.


----------

